# Sugar Scrub



## Dorit

Don't know where to post this but here goes...
I want to make sugar scrub to sell, I see several recipes on the internet, do you have a favorite to share? What kind of preservative do you use? dorit


----------



## jdranch

I love sugar scrubs! LaNell has one posted on here that is a good one (under recipes). Swift's blog has some good ones too


----------



## Dorit

Thanks and Im looking for a less complex scrub.
What kind of preservative do you use? Is it necessary for a simple scrub?


----------



## jdranch

LaNell's scrub is easy- way less complex imo than a lot of others.

IMO, most (if not all) scrubs need a preservative. There is no water in it but odds are there will be because people put their hands in it. When I do the cubes (LaNell's recipe) I don't use a preservative, because I do not sell that kind of scrub and the whole little cube gets taken out and used. When I do a loose type, I always do. I will have to check, but I think I use phenonip? 

ETA- this is the one I am referring to- (Barb has one too but I haven't tried it yet)

From LaNell's post...

I also make a sugar scrub that goes into a jar with grated GM soap, oil. Heat, stick blend and add sugar. It is hard to get a decent color though. Although the OMH fragrance goes well with the brown. 
I am making these with the M&P becasue I got the bright idea last January that I wanted to make M&P so I have a box of M&P I need to use up. It is GM M&P so I don't feel to much of a traitor to my goats.

Sugar Scrub Cube Recipe
Anyway - the original recipe was on Brambleberry's blog.
6 oz M&P
6 oz oils or butters (your choice) ( I have used shea butter and cocoa butter) both worked fine
18 oz granulated sugar

Heat the soap and oils or butter, add sugar. Don't forget to add your FO. I did forget. Twice Pour into a silicon mold. I tried a metal mold and had a time trying to get them out even with oiling the pan. I am using silicon hearts right now. I have also used a square silicon and cut them into fourths. They look fine that way too.

They are super easy. I made peppermint EO ones for the footsies. And rose scented pink ones. Will make some lavender colored Lavander and Violets next.

The only thing I am doing different than the blog recipe is to add a little ewax. I have a pound of some unknown brand that I got somewhere that I won't use in lotion so that is another way to use up an ingredient.


----------



## jdranch

One more thing- the type of sugar you use makes a difference. Hopefully someone will post about the types of sugar. I personally like the real small sugar...


----------



## carlidoe

Jennifer, what is a good weight for each "cube"?


----------



## adillenal

And my sugar scrub that I make with grated CP goat milk soap with added oil and then sugar, won first place in the misc category at the ADGA Bath and Body Products competition in 2011. Surprised the heck out of me. dance:


----------



## jdranch

wu-hu! That is awesome! 

Carli- I have used my WSP green mold. I cut them into soap bars, then I take the bar, cut it into three even pieces, then cut those in half.


----------



## carlidoe

Ahhh I see! Thanks. I was wondering if I could use my molds and just cut them.


----------



## [email protected]

From LaNell's post...

I also make a sugar scrub that goes into a jar with grated GM soap, oil. Heat, stick blend and add sugar. It is hard to get a decent color though. Although the OMH fragrance goes well with the brown.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LaNell--can you tell us approximately how much GM shreds to how much oil? Does this separate at all?


----------



## adillenal

it is kind of a guess. I grate the soap or use the shreds from beveling and add a small amount of oil. Then I heat it in my big old thick bottomed stockpot. I stick blend it when the soap has almost melted and add more oil if it is too thick. Then I add the sugar. After letting it set for several days or a week, I may have to add more oil if it is too thick or dry feeling. I worked out a formula but it varies depending on the soap used. I can use the formula but it never comes out the same due to the different CP shreds I use.
IT DOES NOT SEPARATE. That is what I like about it.


----------



## MF-Alpines

LOL! What the heck is a sugar scrub anyway? How do you use it? Seems like it's taken out of the bottle or jar (heck, I don't know) by the cube. So do you put it in your hand, add water, and scrub? I am SO NOT a girly-girl.


----------



## jdranch

MF-Alpines said:


> LOL! What the heck is a sugar scrub anyway? How do you use it? Seems like it's taken out of the bottle or jar (heck, I don't know) by the cube. So do you put it in your hand, add water, and scrub? I am SO NOT a girly-girl.


Oh Cindy- it is wonderful! I use it after I use soap in the shower. Take a cube, or scoop some out of a container, and work it into your elbows, heels, body- it exfoliates at first then it turns into a creamy lotion that you rinse off. Your skin is so smooth and soft afterwards. I personally like the smaller sugar granules- I don't know the name of the type of sugar- and I need to find out so I can order some. Love sugar scrubs!


----------



## Kalne

What keeps the sugar from dissolving? I tried making a sugar scrub once using a cream soap base. The base was nice the but sugar dissolved too quickly so the 'scrub' part didn't last long.


----------



## MF-Alpines

So LaNell, is yours a paste?


----------



## adillenal

MF-Alpines said:


> So LaNell, is yours a paste?


Sort of I guess. It is in a jar and is not a solid. Soft enough to scoop out.
Sugar will not dissolve in CP or MP soap and oil. It stays scrubby. I would bet the water in the cream soap dissolved the sugar.


----------

